
Show HN: Www.rlog.io query high volume of flat files using SQL or web API - team_rlog
http://www.rlog.io
======
HenriNext
First, congrats on launching!

Second, to give your idea a change to take off, i'd guess that you need to:

\- Bring the pricing to realistic level; You are asking for Splunk level
monies for beta quality side project. $500 per month for 1m records is just
really steep.

\- Have clear messaging why your best-effort schema inference + sql queries
from flat files would be superior to standard inverted index + full text
search approach.

------
team_rlog
Hello HN community, today I have shipped www.rlog.io , it’s a side project I
have been working on lately, I guess now I qualify as an Indie Hacker :). If
you find the idea worthwhile - or you have any feedback - please let me know.
Thanks!

------
chezmo
I really like the idea and I think there might be a lot of demand for this
kind of stuff. Did you already do consulting work for customers with this kind
of problem? That would be a great way to kick-start the business.

